# Hybrid blanks



## m_crabb (Jun 12, 2018)

I picked up a piece of aromatic cedar from Woodsmith today, an offcut from the shorts shelf.  It has a natural/funky edge that I thought would make a cool hybrid blank with Alumilite.  Now I'm starting to question whether the wood may be too oily or otherwise not real good for casting.  Has anyone tried it before and have a pearl of wisdom or two??  Thanks!


----------



## Mike V Florida (Jun 18, 2018)

Try it!


----------

